# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Report: Microsoft, Yahoo enter tentative discussion

## wise-wistful

Microsoft Corp. and Yahoo Inc. executives met for the first time on Monday to discuss Microsoft's initial $44.6 billion cash and stock bid for the company, the Wall Street Journal reported today.

The meeting is the first since Microsoft made the unsolicited offer on Jan. 31, and gave Microsoft a chance to pitch its vision of the future of the two companies. Yahoo rejected the initial offer last month, saying it was too low.

The meeting included several executives from both companies but was not a negotiation and no investment bankers attended, the report said. No further talks have been scheduled.

The report said it wasn't immediately clear if the CEO's of either company attended the meeting.

Story copyright 2007 International Data Group. All rights reserved.

computerworld

----------

